# Ice on Current Creek



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Has any one been on the ice yet? If so how thick is it? Any help would be helpfull.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I read a report on another site that said 5-6 inches of ice but they have not plowed the road since the last storm so take a 4x4. I hope this helps!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I may take a chance and explore the lake this weekend.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I was there on Sunday, the road wasnt too bad , even though we did get stuck :twisted: We didnt go out on the ice, But there were a couple trucks parked at the dam & they had walked around the little knoll next to the dam, I think to get out of the wind. There were a set of snowmobile tracks going across the lake so I would assume it is pretty safe (However I didnt see the tracks coming back :? ) The guys we saw fishing caught a couple just while we were there watching them from the dam


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

My cousins husband said they went there the day before Christmas and it was fast action for decent sized cutts. 15 in was about the biggest they landed he said. He also said you need a four wheel drive like has been said because the road is not plowed.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Where is Current Creek? Sounds like a fun place from what I have heard


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Currant Creek is just NE of Strawberry.

Take HWY 40 past the Solder Creek Dam turnoff, down into the canyon and watch for a gas station on your left and there's a road right before the gas station that takes you right up to Currant Creek Reservoir. The dirt road is not the greatest quality (washboard). Your Honda Accord will rattle all over, but you'll make it.

...Not this time of year, but when there's no snow pack, you'll make it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't understand why someone would drive past strawberry to fish current creek. Unless they like constantly catching 8-11" fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

8-11"? Please tell me you do better than that up there.

Currant Creek is a great place to fish. Not for the size, but for the action. From shore, I can catch fish all day. Those fish are flat out gorgeous, too. Great colors, pink, pink meat and good flavor. Most of what I catch there is between 14-17 inches. I caught one that was 18" this last summer with a minnow.

I don't know about how it ice fishes, but it's a great place when it's in season. I like to go to the side opposite of the campground (by the huge monolith poking out of the hillside) and fish a worm tipped with a chartreuse sparkle egg about 2 feet off the bottom. Knocks'em dead and I don't believe I've ever caught a fish smaller than 13 inches there.

Sorry. I love CC. Great place. I can understand your question in regards to ice fishing though. Sometimes people just don't want to go where everyone else is and sometimes they don't want to deal with a slot limit.

If you want my sweet spot up there, shoot me a pm and I'll hook you up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've caught a couple of 15-16 inchers but It's a constant pain of keeping the little ones of to get to the big ones. It sounds like you may need to teach me a couple of tricks.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I fished the lake last year many times and did really well. Don't get me wrong, strawberry is my favorite place to ice fish, but if you want fast action and no size restriction, this is the place. I usually drive to the dam, and snowmobile to the boat ramp. It has bigger fish than 7-10". Average is 12-15", but beware there is wirling disease present in the lake. I seen it through my underwater camera. If you have never fished the lake give it a try. And it is never crowded like strawberry. (hope that wasn't a mistake, by saying that).


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

This is one of my favorite spots. It is a good lake, full of healthy trout. There arent many huge fish in there, but if i remember right the state record for that year for cuts was caught out of there a few years back. Near the inlet there are some big guys. throw on a large spinner or rapala and cast near the rocks. It isnt too crowded because the road is so bad i think. It really is a pain in the butt (literally). How do you get down on that side Loah? that side is steep as heck.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Jigz said:


> How do you get down on that side Loah? that side is steep as heck.


Easy...Take a large truck tire with you, park at the overlook on top, climb in the tire and off you go!

No, I usually do park at the overlook and hike down though. It's steep, but I even made my wife do it and she was fine. It's a good little hike, but you get to the shoreline fast. My problem is that my sweet spot is a bit of a walk from there. I get down to the shoreline area and still have another 20 minute hike or so to get around that bay and under the boulders. I've also parked on the dirt road and hiked around, but that takes even longer.

If you're willing to work a little, that usually ends up being pretty rewarding there.

My experience with most waters I visit is that I will usually run into fish if I hit the steepest part of the lake. Dramatic drop offs tend to harbor some hungry predators.

The last time I went out there, I parked on the little dirt road by the inlet and floated across on my tube. I'd say it still took about the same amount of time to get to my spot. It was weird. I couldn't really get anything going from the tube, but as soon as I found a good shrub on that far side to tie off to, I got out and shore fished with the rod bent the whole time. Pow, pow, pow.

Great place to fish.


----------

